# the new extreme!!!!!!



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

he came! heres some intro pics of my lil buddy 
wish the camera in my phone cuz pick up his colors a lil better. 











































but i cant forget my paraguay


----------



## HPIZZLE (Jul 19, 2011)

nice man!!
congratz on the new baby.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks, hes not hidi g hes roaming his cage haha


----------



## Josh (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats! He looks happy and healthy!


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks, i cant wait to see his siblings! hes a sugarXblizzard baby


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful! I went to the post office right when it opened and the tegu isn't there yet :-( I'm in a western time zone, itsgood to see mines brother/sister though  I can't post pics on here from my phone but I will make my new baby my avatar when I get him


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Jul 19, 2011)

Are extremes easy to handle?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

i think extremes are pretty much the same as arg. tegus when it comes to handling correct? and keller.. this is yours' brother  well lets hope bobby was pretty good with the sexing


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 19, 2011)

Well if that's the case then I'm waiting for yours sister, if you wanna pic when I get her pm me your email address I already downloaded the pic of her brother lol what did you name him?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

i tihnk im going to name him tundra  and email adress is [email protected] no need to PM my email adress is all over the internet im a bearded dragon breeder lol


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol gotcha


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

hi think hes rele scared lol i just took him out to show my mom and he opened his mouth releeee wide and held it like that lol it was cute


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 19, 2011)

I would be scared and freaking out too if I was in a sack in a box for a night and was opened up to see strangers lol does bobby still put them in a red sack?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

no mine was in a snake bag. add me on facebook i have the unboxing video ill PM you my fb page


----------



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2011)

Great pictures! Just put my 2 in their enclosure and their basking.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

what pairing are your from?


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol thanks . It's beautiful btw


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 19, 2011)

Grrr the wait is still killing me! LOL Got off work at noon and went to the post, No tegu yet... try back around 3 they said. ;o( I was going to name mine tundra LOL I guess I will go with Taiga! ;o) will post pics when he eventually gets here!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 19, 2011)

I just got her home and unwrapped  way tinier than expected but some how 11" long lol my avatar is a pic of vanilla. Sorry derek I don't do the facebook thing ill send some pics though, I fed her turkey and she ate it off a butter knife before I took her out of the sack and she's a lil piggy and got turkey all over her face I had to wipe it off with a paper towel lol


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

im going to go try and feed mine i wanted to let him get acclimated first


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow nice tegu and congrates,wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 19, 2011)

_ Very nice,..  I gasped,.. the little greenies are sooo cute_


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 19, 2011)

They are so cute I love the green heads.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

for calcium, for both babies and adults. do you use with or without d3? keep in mind i am rarely going to be feeding mice/rats


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 19, 2011)

If your using a good uvb bulb,or as he gets bigger keeping him outside then if i were you i would use calcium without D3,also variety in diet is fine,ground turkey,gut loaded crickets,roaches,beef liver,fruit,pinky mice,just my opinion.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

would with d3 hurt?


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sparingly i would use it as you can give them to much and overdose your tegu,without d3 and a good uvb source and diet its very unlikely you can overdose them using it,thats why i woould use the one without d3 just my opinion.


----------



## ragnew (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice addition!!!

I just received my Extreme this morning as well, I too, am hoping he's a male hahaha. I've decided to name mine Brahm. That just seemed like a fitting name... 

I'll need to get some pics of my baby as well.

Congrats guys!!! These lizards are amazing!!!


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 19, 2011)

I got mine too, I will post some pics of him I hope, the coloration is beautiful on these little guys. I'm naming him Jekyll, was fine with me handling him for a little bit, didn't want to push it, then just took off lol.

He's also now buried himself under the cypress lol, sneaky little gu, I don't want to go poking around and disturb him since that's his home.


----------



## james.w (Jul 19, 2011)

From what I understand they don't absorb the d3 when taken internally. So with d3 is just a waste, but won't hurt. 

Why will you not be feeding many mice/rats? What are your diet plans??


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

mine after he warmed up turned into a complete terror. biting, hissing. whipping ect. but hes calmed down now and actually sleep on my chest lol


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats normal,new home stressed out,best thing to do is leave him be.


new2tegus said:


> I got mine too, I will post some pics of him I hope, the coloration is beautiful on these little guys. I'm naming him Jekyll, was fine with me handling him for a little bit, didn't want to push it, then just took off lol.
> 
> He's also now buried himself under the cypress lol, sneaky little gu, I don't want to go poking around and disturb him since that's his home.





Congrats my dude,post pictures when you get a chance,good luck with the new gu.........


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats on the extreme's, you guys are lucky! I love the green heads.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats gotta love the little green heads, cant wait to see more pics


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 20, 2011)

Jekyll nipped me lol, not much bite in those teeth yet, but he let go right away which is an even better sign, he knows I'm not food. Gave him a bath this morning, seemed to like the tub time and the warm water. He closed his eyes for a little bit. He likes having his jaws rubbed, not sure why,but he seemed content. He ate some turkey which I was happy about, he looks a little plump. Just curious how long would you leave the the turkey in there? I have it with some cod liver oil and some eggs with the calcium vitamin supplement for them all mixed in. I'm handling him here and there just to make sure he's calm around me, and I want to let him out, guess I'm just a nervous dad. My appartments doors don't hit the ground,and I know he could squeeze under doors anyway and run off into the bedroom or closets that have all kinds of stuff in there. Guess I'm just worried through out his roaming he might get hurt. Any thoughts,so far just taking him in the bathroom to hold him,only place I can really lock down.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 20, 2011)

new2tegus said:


> Jekyll nipped me lol, not much bite in those teeth yet, but he let go right away which is an even better sign, he knows I'm not food. Gave him a bath this morning, seemed to like the tub time and the warm water. He closed his eyes for a little bit. He likes having his jaws rubbed, not sure why,but he seemed content. He ate some turkey which I was happy about, he looks a little plump. Just curious how long would you leave the the turkey in there? I have it with some cod liver oil and some eggs with the calcium vitamin supplement for them all mixed in. I'm handling him here and there just to make sure he's calm around me, and I want to let him out, guess I'm just a nervous dad. My appartments doors don't hit the ground,and I know he could squeeze under doors anyway and run off into the bedroom or closets that have all kinds of stuff in there. Guess I'm just worried through out his roaming he might get hurt. Any thoughts,so far just taking him in the bathroom to hold him,only place I can really lock down.
> I would take the turkey out after hes done eating it,just watch him.To i really wouldnt handle him at all let him settle in a bit so he doesnt get to stressed,wait a week or so,i know its hard to do but better for the little guy.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

My house is quite massive, and I know if mine gets loose he doesn't have too good on a vshamce of being found, not by me, but a good chance that my cats will find him. My full grown golden retrievers are afraid of the baby gu :b but I knew mine seemed settled after the terror stopped and he came to my hand and licked me in his cage. I had him out for about 5 hours yesterday total we sat on the couch bonding, sitting reading here on tegutalk and also watching tv :b he likes his neck being rubbed and his chin and jaws and he used his cute lil nose and borrowed under the blankets on my chest then popped his lil head out so he was under the blanket with his head out and he stay there for about an hour before falling asleep :b my dad thinks he's fat Haha he has a massive round lil belly. My parents hate reptiles, but my dad has taken a particular interest in the tegus. He says he likes the tongue . My mom said they are her least favorite but as babies they Re cute and soft. I walked in the room yesterday to find my mom nose to mode with him, the tegu asleep of corse, PASSED out on the warm keybored of her laptop and she turns to me and says " do u think he will like peach? As I see a tiny piece of peach in her hand Haha. She claims they get too big that she doesn't like them still(cuz of corse Wen I saw her bonding with it I saw it as a great opportunity to ask to get a third one Haha 
) but I think she just hates how they seem "snake like" because she LOVES my huge green iguanas


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 20, 2011)

Sweet, ty Teguboy, I just wasn't sure if he just needed to heat up a bit, right now I just have one powersun on him 100w, and he seems to do really well, and 75 halogen for extra heat. So I left the food in for a little bit incase that's all he needed. So far he's a hit and run eater, couple bites here or there,and then nothing,but atleast now i know.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 20, 2011)

To be honest with you i use a timer and once the lights come on and hes out give him some turkey,and leave it in there a bit check on him then take it out so he doesnt get substrate on his his food and lead to other problems.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 20, 2011)

Vanilla was sweet when I unpacked her yesterday when I put her in the tank I didn't wanna handle her let her acclimate (and I already fed her) but I put my phone in there to get a pic and she wigged and would come out and bask regularly but would bail when I walked in the room


----------



## Neeko (Jul 20, 2011)

My guys are basking and jsut had some food. If i get to close they some times bail and run, other times if i walk really slowly up they look at me.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 20, 2011)

I read somewhere on the forum about an "ignoring" technique of taming them, think thats what I am going to try, like all of yours, this morning, my little guy is a torpedo! After taming my colombian, I had forgotten how much time and dedication it took LOL, but here we go again! ;o)


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have learned that letting them settle for a few weeks has really worked well for me.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 20, 2011)

When you let them settle do you still take them out to feed them?


----------



## Krissy (Jul 20, 2011)

Well what we're doing is letting them chill in there for a couple weeks and putting their food in there for the time being. After they're chilled out, we'll put them in a small bin to feed them. That way they don't associate hands going into the cage with food too badly


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 21, 2011)

I never took my extreme out to feed him I ignored him for two weeks. I would put food in his cage and work inside his cage. Many times if you pick them up they will either squirm and then relax and close their eyes or relax and lose eyes right away . It is a defense mechanism their logic is if they close their eyes you will go away. I have not had aggression issues with feeding because I did this. I made sure to go into the enclsoure several times a day not just to feed mine. I am willing tobet in a few days when the tegus get more comfortale and warm they will start acting like hathclings a be a bit more nervous.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 21, 2011)

had him out last night, was watching tv with me  then after awhile he crawled up, licked my face and wiggled himself in between my chin and chest Wen I was laying down :b then he went inside my shirt and fell sleep on my shoulder, must have thought he could burrow in cuz he scratched a lil before finally dozing off Haha.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2011)

Grats to all who've gotten their tegus already, you'll love them for sure. To those still waiting: at least you get to see some pictures to keep you occupied. 



Dereks-Dragons said:


> had him out last night, was watching tv with me  then after awhile he crawled up, licked my face and wiggled himself in between my chin and chest Wen I was laying down :b then he went inside my shirt and fell sleep on my shoulder, must have thought he could burrow in cuz he scratched a lil before finally dozing off Haha.


I love the tegu cuddle, such endearing behavior from a lizard! I bring mine indoors for the winter and they spend their hibernation months in the guest room. I've woken up in the morning more than a few times with a tegu on my chest with head tucked under my chin. Sometimes they manage to wedge themselves underneath me without my waking - I'm a heavy sleeper.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol my bigger one my Paraguay red and the extreme both burrow under me on the couch  they're so cute. Just by watching them you can tell they are very intelligent


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 21, 2011)

Jekyll has already measured out in his cage where he's in range to be picked up lol. Very intelligent, although he doesn't dart away anymore like the first day when I put food in, he will move off if he doesn't want to be bothered, which I try very little to do. I've been feeding him in the tub and giving him some bath time, he will hangout with me there. He fell asleep in my hand a few times while in there. I moved him in there because he's a shaker when he eats, and the food goes everywhere. He will then leave the plate and go look for what came off,and with the substrate in there I'm worried he will get a piece in there and it will hurt him. He loves to burrow under the fieldstone in there, I get worried but, they've been doing this forever, so I'm sure they are very good at excavating.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 22, 2011)

I love the way my extreme will shake his food to death even wen it is a piee of egg it is pretty entertaining but it does make a mess . If they seem fine when you pik them up I know I could not resist picking them up. Maybe because I get sub aduls and adults I have not been able to tame mine down quickly.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

I know what u mean about taming the adults, not with tegus though but I used to have 2 extremely aggressive adult male green iguana rescues. Horrible. One of them tore the back of my head open in multiple spots. But after a month or so of work and trust building I have two perfect iguanas. Not tame, no such thing as a take iguana in my opinion if they trust you and you trust them all is good, its a trust bond. My iggies aren't that great with new people or dogs tho. My baby is is a shaker too its adorable. Half him food goes flying  my,red doesn't and never has done this he picks it up and then like tosses it down his throat like a rat he shakes hi head up and down lol. My red it great though, he refuses to eat foot that touched dirt. I saw him drop a piece, go to eat it then push it away with his nose so I put more in the dirt to see what the deal was and he did it again  my baby will just plow thru anything it kinda worries me that he may eat some cypress i have to tub feed him, my red since he's not rele messy I just put his food on a plate and put it down on the floor and he comes out to get it


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 22, 2011)

i wont put food in the enclosure for the same reason, i see her eat turkey she splatted off the wall whats to stop her from eating it off the substrate


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

My baby only ate a like yesterday then hid. When he's out he's out.comes up to me and isn't scared. But he hid like all day yesterday. Inside his rock hide I stuffed it full of sphagmum moss and wet it and he stays burried in there but I think its becuse he's shedding


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 22, 2011)

I still think taking a nervous baby out to feed it is not a good idea. I would wait at least a week.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

I haven't I have a bowl in his cage. Never fed the baby out of the cage only my red.


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 22, 2011)

I've taken him out for feeding, he seems fine with it, he calms right down, I don't really have to hold him,he doesn't try to jump he just hangs out watching me, sleeping, or crapping in my hand lol, thanks Jekyll. His butt wiggle dance isn't that pronounced yet. I think that was for misting him down. I do love the little guy though, he's amazing. I think he watches me as much as I watch him. If I'm sitting down watching tv, he will turn so he can see me, and he doesn't dart when I walk over like he did on the first day.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

Every time i put my hand in they slowly move away form it. I'm waiting till they don't to feed in a bin.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 23, 2011)

Before you know it they will be so big you will be putting a dog dish on your floor to feed them.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^ lol tell me about it, been there done that, i feed my gu's on floor now


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry I am terrible at quoting the person when I give advice  I should because I am not always talking to theOP. It is funny I catch Tonka drinking out of my dog's water dish and he desperately tries to get past a gate that blocks the cat food. If he gets it he pulls it all out the dish looking for something better he is very dissapointed in the dry stuff he finds.


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 24, 2011)

Here he is, watching me watching him lol. He's gotten fat since then. This was his first day.


----------

